
Black silicon photodetector breaks 100% efficiency limit - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-black-silicon-photodetector-efficiency-limit.html
======
bookofjoe
>Black-silicon ultraviolet photodiodes achieve external quantum efficiency
above 130%

[https://journals.aps.org/prl/accepted/3b07dY27X9e1a57943f612...](https://journals.aps.org/prl/accepted/3b07dY27X9e1a57943f61234ffbcb06f4a5ba1ac5)

